
Functional Program Design in Scala (new Course) - timothyklim
https://www.coursera.org/learn/progfun2
======
timothyklim
And two others:
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/progfun1](https://www.coursera.org/learn/progfun1)
[https://www.coursera.org/learn/parprog1](https://www.coursera.org/learn/parprog1)

